

Quick Website SEO Audit Recommendations - nickstamoulis
http://www.searchengineoptimizationjournal.com/2011/02/17/quick-seo-audit/

======
sagacity
Nice article, Nick-

I think one more (and probably the last) important area to check would be:

Navigation structure, affecting how accessible (or otherwise) the site is to
(both - human visitors as well as) to the crawlers.

